# Extreme black litter expected.



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm expecting extreme black bubs 

My black extr. carrier female Lingon is on a date with a black extr. carrier male named Igloo. Igloo's owner spotted a spermplug june 6th, so there should be babies in her belly now 

Diamantens Igloo, eng. typed black extremecarrier. 50 grams.









Diamantens Lingon, eng. typed black extremecarrier. 33 grams.









Expectations: Black, extreme black. Possibly siamese (seal and blue point) SH.

Pedigree: http://www.vanaheim-gerbils.dk/pdf%20st ... D%20V1.pdf

I hope there will be some siamese females too in this litter, i could use some nicely typed siamese for my splash male


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Aww I love blacks, I've just bred my black self doe with an extreme black self buck
Here is the litter


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Maisy: aww lovely blacks


----------



## CherryTree (Jun 7, 2011)

Beautiful! I think that the blacks are just stunning.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

I would love an extreme black. I guess for now I'll have to settle for my poor blacks haha


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Here extreme blacks are often very weak sadly enough.. I would love 1 too


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Lingon is +12 grams and have a little belly now  She is due in about 8 days.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Pretty babies!!!!  :lol: *drools*


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Biiiig belly growing here


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Lingon gave birth this evening while we were out, and sadly there's only 2 babies left, they were tossed in 2 different places and were cold, so i put them in the nest and now i'll wait an hour to see if she takes care of them, if not i'll try to foster them to one of my other females with babies. I hope the little ones make it, i was so excited about this litter and then this


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

oh no am sorry to hear that  hope the remaining 2 are ok


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

They were gone when i checked in the morning, very sad - i was so excited about these babies


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

That is heart breaking. Is she a first time mother?


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

jadeguppy said:


> That is heart breaking. Is she a first time mother?


Yes this was her first litter. We do plan to breed her to the same male again when so has recovered from the birth.


----------

